# Help with $06 Mode 6 Results



## teecee90 (Jul 19, 2015)

Can anyone help me interpret the following: 

Component ID $00 TID 2E - Max 0.024 - Value 0.072 - FAIL 
Component ID $01 TID 02 - Max 0.250 - Value 1.275 - FAIL 
Component ID $04 TID 0A - Max 0.240 - Value 0.264 - FAIL 
Component ID $08 TID 2A - Max 0.024 - Value 0.044 - FAIL 

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------

